# 2007 Trek 1400 Discovery Channel Or 2008 Fuji roubaix Toyota United.



## Alpha-Q (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Im a newbie in road biking and am looking for my first bike.
Saw 2 used bikes locally with my size both 670 USD. What will I get. Both looks awesome.

2007 Trek 1400 Discovery
Frame: Trek Alpha SLR aluminium with smooth welds
Forks: Bontrager Carbon with alloy steerer
Gears: Shimano 105 front and rear derailleurs
Shifters: Shimano 105
Chainset: Shimano 105 with 53/39 tooth rings
Brakes: Shimano 105
Wheels: Bontrager Select wheel system
Tyres: Bontrager Racelite
Handlebars: Bontrager Select VR OS
Stem: Bontrager Select OS
Saddle: Bontrager Race
Seatpost: Bontrager Carbon








OR

2008 Fuji Roubaix ltd Toyota United
Frame & Fork
Frame Construction	TIG-welded
Frame Tubing Material	Fuji Altair 2 AL/Carbon seatstays
Fork Brand & Model	Fuji FC-440 Carbon
Fork Material	Carbon/carbon steerer, aero crown
Rear Shock	Not applicable

Components
Component Group	Road Mix
Brakeset	Cane Creek SCR-3 brakes, Shimano Dura-Ace STI Dual Control levers
Shift Levers	Shimano Dura-Ace STI Dual Control
Front Derailleur	Shimano Dura-Ace, 31.8mm clamp
Rear Derailleur	Shimano Dura-Ace
Crankset	FSA Team Issue Carbon, 39/53 teeth
Pedals	Not included
Bottom Bracket	FSA Mega EXO
BB Shell Width	Unspecified
Rear Cogs	10-speed, 12 - 25 teeth
Chain	Shimano 105, 1/2 x 3/32"
Seatpost	FSA SLK Carbon
Saddle	Fuji UltraLite Racing
Handlebar	FSA Wing Pro OS
Handlebar Extensions	Unspecified
Handlebar Stem	FSA OS-150LX
Headset	1 1/8" integrated Tange IS-24

Wheels
Hubs	Mavic Aksium
Rims	Mavic Aksium
Tires	700 x 23c Continental Ultra Sport


----------

